

Ask HN: Give Us A Try - abdophoto

After the past few months The Tech Block has grown to be, what we believe as a great source for finding great tech-related articles.<p>The process of finding articles varies from using social networks like Twitter to receiving links from everyday readers. We&#x27;ve been working really hard and we think we offer something that you all might enjoy.<p>I&#x27;d love if you guys wouldn&#x27;t mind giving us a try. Follow us on Twitter at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;thetechblock, or visit the site itself http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thetechblock.com<p>If you don&#x27;t like what we&#x27;re doing, that&#x27;s cool too. I&#x27;d love to hear what you think we can do to improve.
======
abdophoto
[http://thetechblock.com](http://thetechblock.com)

[http://twitter.com/thetechblock](http://twitter.com/thetechblock)

------
Reematch
awesome site great content keep it going and if you get a chance check my site
out as well www.reematch.com

------
Reematch
www.reematch.com

